# Sanibel



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Heading to Sanibel in a few weeks for spring break. I was wondering if anyone knows of some places I can take the kids to fish from the shore. We have an offshore trip planned for the end of the week, but the kids arent real big on sitting on the beach for very long, nor am I, and they love to fish.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sheepshead (convict fish) can be caught at the pier by the lighthouse. Look up Sanibel Pier and Lighthouse. I haven't been there in many years, but I'm certain it's still the place to go. I also fished under the bridge at Blind Pass, between Sanibel and Captiva. You can rent a canoe in the Ding Darling refuge and fish the bay and mangroves.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sanibel pier is not bad. We were catching Spanish mackerel there as well as saw some snook and redfish caught. Caught a lot of bonnet head sharks at the bridge at blind pass- they are a blast to catch don't get very big and taste great if you grill them up.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Any advice on what to use for the sharks, I know the kids would have a blast with those. I looked at Blind Pass on Goggle earth, It looks like a nice place to fish, I would imagine you could catch just about anything there depending on the tide


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

ive caught bonnethead on a small crab before, but they'll also eat mullet, and if you get into ladyfish...cut em into steaks for good bait too.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I grew up fishing on that pier, is the No Shark Fishing sign gone?


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

Blind Pass. I have seen some nice fish come out of that area. Cut bait is always good for sharks. Ladyfish make great bait and are a blast to catch. Find a dock or canal that you can fish from at night. Live shrimp and shiny spoons should put a hurting on them. If the ladies are there you will hear them busting the surface. Toss out and hold on. Keep some of the ladies for cut bait and go shark fishing the next morning. This method has worked well for me in the past. Hope this helps. Can't wait to see some pics. Who are you going offshore with? I know of a great inshore captain if you guys have extra time and funds. Very fair prices and an excellent captain. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I fished there during my honeymoon..... interestingly I'm still married to her.....

I found anywhere along the beaches productive if there was something different there. If you find a spot with a rock pile there will be fish there.... I didn't know any better so I fished the same way I do up here.... worked fine for trout and snook... I was throwing jigs, sometimes tipped with shrimp.

Many years ago.......


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The family spent two weeks there in December around 10 years ago.

We did not fish at all during that trip but saw some fish caught from the beach. 

If you family enjoys picking up some seashells they will have a fun trip. Pretty amazing place for that


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

martinconcrete said:


> Thanks for the replies. Any advice on what to use for the sharks, I know the kids would have a blast with those. I looked at Blind Pass on Goggle earth, It looks like a nice place to fish, I would imagine you could catch just about anything there depending on the tide


Cut lady fish works very well. I use gotcha plugs to catch Spanish mackerel and usually will catch lady fish and jacks on the same lure and I keep those for bait. We also caught a lot of the sharks on frozen squid as well. I caught a few bonnet head sharks this past year in Jacksonville and we were catching them on shrimp so they are pretty opportunistic eaters.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Snook sit on the tucked in mangroves pretty much everywhere down there. Cut bait and a light drift with the tide worked well for us. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

try shad Rapp to get the rod ripped out of your hand

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

if u r looking for shells u need a good storm or some rough surf to wash em up!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

i caught a bunch from there, Blind Pass about 10 yrs ago, almost on every cast. Every one around me couldn't believe it. I was using a gene larew long john swimbait in shad color.
Dave


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I had my son read the responses and he is fired up!!! I will post pics as they come


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Well I just found out that our offshore trip is in question. It was thru a friend of a friend. Anyone have any good reliable offshore charters?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We usually stay over on Fort Myers Beach, there is a Marina called Anchors away I believe it is on San Carlos Blvd(the main drag headed to the beach) the marina is on the right as you are headed towards the beach, but there are a lot of boats going out of there, the guy that owns a bait shop there called Salt Water Pro runs charters(not sure his rates) but I liked his site on Facebook and see pictures about every other day of his catches, hope this helps.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

How did you do?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Snook sit on the tucked in mangroves pretty much everywhere down there. Cut bait and a light drift with the tide worked well for us.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i have never caught a snook on cut bait....but i have fished cleaning stations at piers before, and caught some really big snook there, so im not doubting they'll eat it.


----------

